# Scorpion



## BrianS (Apr 6, 2005)

I decided to put my P leiosoma pair together tonight. Since they are a small scorpion, I just put them in a large deli cup. I mixed white and some black sand together and added a hide and bottle cap for water. The flat rocks in the sand are actual indian arrowheads that I have found.





Here the 2 are. The male has already tried to clasp her chela (claws) and mate he but she wasn't in the mood and clubbed him with her metosoma (tail) lol. This pic was taken right after that happened. The female is the one in front.





It wasn't long and they were going at it. That poor girl got drug around the enclosure many many times lol. Too Kewl!!!    









This is the spermataphore (spelling) that the male deposits on the ground. He then drags the female over it and she then absorbs the sperm


----------



## dino (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello,

Wow that is amazing. How long did it take for the scorpions to mate?


----------



## Joe (Jun 22, 2005)

That is cool good luck raising the babies!  . i'm also needing help on identifying this scorpion below, i caught a male and female and i found them under rocks in eastern washington, they are only about 2 inches long. does anyone know what these are?







Thanks,

Joe


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 22, 2005)

Great stuff, i've only kept the 'Imperial Scorpions', not a very active species, but a wild caught one is still very willing to show aggression when required. Great pics peeps.

Dave


----------

